# So you want a big tank!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty insane system. I few things I would change but it looks like they're working thru it.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

They have their own in-home Ripleys


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

My brief stint living in Etobicoke. I was looking at condos and they were just finishing up the By the sea condos. Well in the lobby of the two they had built. They had a huge tank in each. I'm guessing 8' cubed even the height was eight feet.

They only had water in it at the time I was looking at condos.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I love that taking care of the tank is her full time job, if only we all had that amount of free time.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You would stress so much during a vacation!!!


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

That's not a big private system.....THIS is a big private system.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

TBemba said:


> My brief stint living in Etobicoke. I was looking at condos and they were just finishing up the By the sea condos. Well in the lobby of the two they had built. They had a huge tank in each. I'm guessing 8' cubed even the height was eight feet.
> 
> They only had water in it at the time I was looking at condos.


Those tanks are looking rather bleak. Not very well maintained and very few fish left in them, for the size. I'm a real estate agent and when I take buyers through they comment on the size but are not impressed with how it was designed. Too bad. I keep thinking what I could do with that space!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe Bill's tank also crashed in January this year. Similar big disaster that Peter had.



kookie_guy said:


> That's not a big private system.....THIS is a big private system.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

notclear said:


> I believe Bill's tank also crashed in January this year. Similar big disaster that Peter had.


Ah really?? Didn't know that. That sucks.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

mattdean said:


> Those tanks are looking rather bleak. Not very well maintained and very few fish left in them, for the size. I'm a real estate agent and when I take buyers through they comment on the size but are not impressed with how it was designed. Too bad. I keep thinking what I could do with that space!!


I was called in to evaluate the system some time after it was installed. Needless to say, they weren't keen on spending _*more*_ money to get it to what they envisioned it to be. IMHO, they should just bin it all and put in a water/"Living" wall.


----------

